# Do you or did you get hit when in trouble?



## Jared:3 (May 8, 2016)

So I know that some parents smack their kids while others don't, I certainly don't lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 8, 2016)

The bloody belt oml

Really though, I got smacked in the noggin when I was a kid when I, like, insulted my brother. I ran away into my room though. Ha.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

Yup. My grandma would get the belt or go outside and get a switch. Lol

Sometimes she would throw dishes too.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

I'd just get a smack on the butt by my grandma since she pretty much raised me, but only if I did something _really_ ****ty


----------



## Jared:3 (May 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Yup. My grandma would get the belt or go outside and get a switch. Lol
> 
> Sometimes she would throw dishes too.





RainbowCherry said:


> The bloody belt oml
> 
> Really though, I got smacked in the noggin when I was a kid when I, like, insulted my brother. I ran away into my room though. Ha.





nvll said:


> I'd just get a smack on the butt by my grandma since she pretty much raised me, but only if I did something _really_ ****ty


Sorry for you guys, I never got smacked or hit lol


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Tbh I was a little brat sometimes and didn't even really care so I don't feel sorry for me at all


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

It wasn't that serious though since she never hit hard. With the arthritis in her hands and stuff.

It's just funny thinking back  on it.


----------



## riummi (May 8, 2016)

yup belt or spatula on my butt and/or hands - i would be crying while running the ice cold water over my hands afterwards


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

My mom had this really long and kind of thick stick she'd hit me and my siblings with :^)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 8, 2016)

Yeah my mom used to hit me with her shoe. It didn't actually hurt since she was using a flip flop, but I wasn't about to tell her that.


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Well the last time I was spanked I was 5, I cut my bangs. I had been spanked a lot before then..


----------



## v0x (May 8, 2016)

my mum kicked my ass


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 8, 2016)

I got spanked when I was little and if my sister and I pissed my mom off when she was driving she would reach into the back seat and pinch us with her fake nails

We deserved every bit of it lmao my sister and I were brats. She was much worse than I was though


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

.... no.... that's illegal and also really ****ed up.,


----------



## v0x (May 8, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> XD



theres nothing funny about violence

bad.


----------



## tearypastel (May 8, 2016)

god no!! 
i think like a couple times when i was like 7 my mum smacked me once for being a brat but she felt so bad that she never did it again. if my parents ever hit me or my sisters now i'd honestly get my sisters and me to have a night over with our cousins so my parents would feel bad as s***.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2016)

My mom refuses to remember but she had a really a-hole of a boyfriend who had three other kids, and whenever they'd be over they'd blame me and my sister for everything they would do that was bad and they'd do it intentionally just to watch us get punished, he'd usually use his belt but I remember on one occasion he used a boat oar we had hung on the wall.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 8, 2016)

Nope i have never got hit 
Mostly because i get in trouble every blue moon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Yeah my mom used to hit me with her shoe. It didn't actually hurt since she was using a flip flop, but I wasn't about to tell her that.



There was a fake advertisement for "La Chancla" and it was a Hispanic mom like hitting her kids with her flip flops and like throwing it like a shuriken to stop her kids from doing stuff XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Not really, you're not allowed to spank or abuse children like that here since 1979 I think they got through with the law. Doesn't hinder people from doing it anyways I guess.


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2016)

Yea, but only if I did something *really* bad, especially since I could be a right little ***** at times. I mean, I didn't do whatever 'thing' again afterwards and I've turned out fine, so it worked.

My dad tried the whole 'non physical' approach. He was basically wasting his time with that.




Phantom R said:


> theres nothing funny about violence
> 
> bad.



I dunno...Have you seen some of the fatalities in Mortal Kombat?

Jackie Chan also has a history of making violence hilarious.

Or just gems like this:


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

i'm sorry but isn't child abuse illegal in the us


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i'm sorry but isn't child abuse illegal in the us



It doesn't stop people from doing it, especially if the child is in fear of something worse happening they don't usually tell anybody about it


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It doesn't stop people from doing it, especially if the child is in fear of something worse happening they don't usually tell anybody about it


ugh.. parents who hit their children are messed up


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i'm sorry but isn't child abuse illegal in the us



Not everybody lives in the US. I don't really know my own countries laws on the subject.


I also think there's a big difference between a quick smack hard enough only to get the point across and going at your kid like you're out to win the world heavyweight boxing championship.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ugh.. parents who hit their children are messed up



most parents are messed up regardless imo :/

but yeah especially that.


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

i used to get hit quite frequently but i think my parents grew out of that phase (thankfully)
nobody should ever hit their children ever. not even a spank. yall dont know how much emotional and mental damage that creates for the child. unless the kid is a fcking serial killer or something dont. just dont


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

focus said:


> i used to get hit quite frequently but i think my parents grew out of that phase (thankfully)
> nobody should ever hit their children ever. not even a spank. yall dont know how much emotional and mental damage that creates for the child. unless the kid is a fcking serial killer or something dont. just dont



yeah i'd say verbal abuse and that kind of things are as bad though.


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

imo it's not good to make your child afraid of you. hitting a child doesn't teach them any better than explaining to them would have.

so like, it doesnt matter if it's "just" a smack or a real beating, it's still rly wrong


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah i'd say verbal abuse and that kind of things are as bad though.



i honestly dont know how a parent can do such a thing to their own child like why it's not reasonable at all and it doesn't help either of you tbh


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> imo it's not good to make your child afraid of you. hitting a child doesn't teach them any better than explaining to them would have.
> 
> so like, it doesnt matter if it's "just" a smack or a real beating, it's still rly wrong



I wasn't afraid of my mum and never have been, being hit as a consequence of being a d*ck was what I was afraid of. Saying it as though they're mutually exclusive with each other is the same as saying being afraid of your parents taking away your phone is the same as being afraid of your parents. You're afraid of the consequence, not the person.

It's a very real consequence of being a d*ck in the real world as well and to be honest, I would rather learn it's a consequence via a tap on the arse followed by "don't do it again" than by being a d*ck with somebody as an adult and getting my face caved in.


And 'explaining' just doesn't work with all kids. As somebody who was 'that kid', you were wasting your breath to try.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Played my Pokemon past my bedtime and got a big bad spanking for it!


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

Tao said:


> I wasn't afraid of my mum and never have been, being hit as a consequence of being a d*ck was what I was afraid of. Saying it as though they're mutually exclusive with each other is the same as saying being afraid of your parents taking away your phone is the same as being afraid of your parents. You're afraid of the consequence, not the person.
> 
> It's a very real consequence of being a d*ck in the real world as well and to be honest, I would rather learn it's a consequence via a tap on the arse followed by "don't do it again" than by being a d*ck with somebody as an adult and getting my face caved in.
> 
> ...



i think it depends on the parent/child, but i still believe its wrong to hurt your own child when you're the one who's supposed to be there for them

- - - Post Merge - - -

like, grounding your child is a lot better than hitting them or yelling at them imo


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 8, 2016)

Yea but only when I was younger, not anymore

but like they always used the fly swatter and thats nasty


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

I remember I was screaming my head of about something when I was really young, and my mum slapped me. She thought it would quiet me down, but it actually had the opposite effect; I got really angry with her and started screaming louder xD
She never tried that again lmaoo

My dad slapped me really hard on the back of the head about something once, and he's often kicked me off the sofa when he's angry about something dumb, but most of the time it's not serious; we often fight and punch each other, but not seriously xD


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

I can only recall being hit once or twice with a spoon that had a smiley face on it when my mom was super mad. My mom threatened me with "Mr. Happy Spoon" and I never got punished like that afterwords so i dunno


----------



## kassie (May 8, 2016)

ye growing up i would get a smack or two when i was being a little ****, well deserved if you ask me


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2016)

Yep, my parents would spank me on the butt with their hands. My dad many times threatened to use his belt, but I can't recall him ever actually using it.


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

my parents did and still hit me. whenever i did something i wasn't supposed to, i'd get smacked in the butt or hand once or twice. if it was really bad they'd get out the belt.


----------



## Peter (May 8, 2016)

Nope, I never got hit by anyone when I was growing up. But thinking about it, I don't think I ever did anything bad enough to provoke that reaction


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

Oh noooooo. My mother isn't cruel like that.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 8, 2016)

You should never hit your children! Violence towards your child should never be permitted. Ever.

I was never hit as a child, and I never had a single detention throughout my school years.


----------



## chaicow (May 8, 2016)

I used to get hit when I was 5 or 6 years old. I don't get hit anymore


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

Tao said:


> I wasn't afraid of my mum and never have been, being hit as a consequence of being a d*ck was what I was afraid of. Saying it as though they're mutually exclusive with each other is the same as saying being afraid of your parents taking away your phone is the same as being afraid of your parents. You're afraid of the consequence, not the person.
> 
> It's a very real consequence of being a d*ck in the real world as well and to be honest, I would rather learn it's a consequence via a tap on the arse followed by "don't do it again" than by being a d*ck with somebody as an adult and getting my face caved in.
> 
> ...



but beating ur child and risking traumatising them works? lol
and i think the difference between being afraid of getting your phone taken andbeing afraid of being hit by your parent when they're upset w u is quite different.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but beating ur child and risking traumatising them works? lol
> and i think the difference between being afraid of getting your phone taken andbeing afraid of being hit by your parent when they're upset w u is quite different.



Yes it is. 

On the other hand parents are way too strict with this sht like taking away stuff for punishment, it do teach so many wrong things smh.


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> On the other hand parents are way too strict with this sht like taking away stuff for punishment, it do teach so many wrong things smh.



yeah, restricting kids' communication w friends (by taking their phone/computer) is imo rly bad because it huets the child too. but onestly it's a lot better to not let the kid play video games for three days than to hit them

also, imo, children often don't need punishment but instead they need understanding, help, an explanation of what they should've done differently n just a Nice Way Of Being Tild They're Wrong. (if they are wrong ofc)

also, unrelated kind if but parents who punish their children for not being super socially acceptable or fitting in should imo try to inderstand their child instead of punishing them but :^) yeah
(mostly thinking abt parents who punish their child who doesnt make eye contact (or similar stuff) instead of trying to understand why the child doesnt want to make eye contact. like, the child could b autistic or something but i ve seen a lot of parents going straight to punishment instead of trying to listen ti and understainf their child.)

anyways that was a bit off topic but Yeah


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There was a fake advertisement for "La Chancla" and it was a Hispanic mom like hitting her kids with her flip flops and like throwing it like a shuriken to stop her kids from doing stuff XD



I believe this was what it was?






I never was hit, my parents didn't think that worked.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

No LOL my parents aren't violent, and I don't remember ever getting hit or beaten when I was younger.

Instead, what they'd do, is basically guilt bomb me and make me feel like a worthless waste of life.  They'd torture me with words.  Just as bad as the belt/ladle/rolling pin though tbh


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah, restricting kids' communication w friends (by taking their phone/computer) is imo rly bad because it huets the child too. but onestly it's a lot better to not let the kid play video games for three days than to hit them
> 
> also, imo, children often don't need punishment but instead they need understanding, help, an explanation of what they should've done differently n just a Nice Way Of Being Tild They're Wrong. (if they are wrong ofc)
> 
> ...



Yeah, it only learns them so be super afraid of doing things wrong and being even more socially awkward and whatnot. And yeah I guess but I don't think either methods should be implemented here. And yeah you should try to talk to your kids rather than hitting them, they understand more than you think. 

On the latter part, trust me I had that sht going for ages. Probably because they refused to accept I was really shy and socially awkward during my teen years (and idek they probablt rejected most things abou me and wanted me to be a "good normal kid" when they perfectly fine could tell I had issues). You get nowhere by rejecting your kids' feelings and not listening to them.

Also they shouldn't force them to like, idk follow you into the woods picking mushrooms every 24*7. I mean yes you should tell them you can't always have it your way but honestly overly forcing parents are the worst too.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 8, 2016)

It was rare, but it did happen from time to time. My only real memory of it is the LAST time it happened, when I was twelve or thirteen I think and my father tried to whack me with a newspaper of all things (can't remember why) and I was like "If you hit me, I'm gonna hit you back." Not in a har har look at me being a badass preteen way, but my father and I have always had a very straightforward and blunt way of speaking to each other and he always tells me what a terrible kid he was, so he just looked at me and was like "Alright, then don't [whatever] anymore." and that was the end of that. Later he told me that it made him strangely proud that I said that, because, he knew I'd be able to "take care of myself" in the future, or something. It didn't mean ****, I was just being a brat that day, but whatever. lol

That said, I'm not going to be having kids, but I have major issues with people who do hit their kids, even if it's "just a smack" - I can't and won't try to justify hitting someone as a tool to teach them they've done something wrong. It doesn't sit right with me. As someone who's been physically abused (guess my dad was wrong! lmao) you will never catch me trying to be like "Oh it's okay if you just hit them a LITTLE BIT" because no, it's not, hitting people's not okay, it's a slippery slope and just. no.

I guess in a weird way I still feel the same as I did that one day where I confronted my father, though in a decidedly less obnoxious-preteen fashion, haha. What I mean is, if you're going to hit someone, you'd better be prepared to be hit back. Don't you use your hands on someone unless you're looking for an actual fight. That means no, you don't get to whack your kids, since they're defenseless in most cases and the power dynamic is ****ed up to begin with. If you really wanna hit someone, "pick on someone your own size" or don't do it at all.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There was a fake advertisement for "La Chancla" and it was a Hispanic mom like hitting her kids with her flip flops and like throwing it like a shuriken to stop her kids from doing stuff XD



Thats the best hitting-kids method here :v


----------



## ok.sean (May 8, 2016)

My parents were very strategic with their discipline. No physical contact. Instead, they would take the charger to my DS away and I would spend less and less time on it each day.


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but beating ur child and risking traumatising them works? lol
> and i think the difference between being afraid of getting your phone taken andbeing afraid of being hit by your parent when they're upset w u is quite different.



Yea, 'traumatized'...I regularly wake up drenched in sweat, screaming and having 'nam flashbacks over the time my mum slapped my wrist for calling her a w*nkstain. Little did I know that was naughty or that it could have hurt her feelings and I wish she would have sat me down and told me, because I called her that in an attempt to boost her confidence and maker her feel pretty...


And not really. You're afraid of the consequence, not the person. I would like try to avoid getting hit regardless of who's doing it, that doesn't necessarily make me afraid of the person.
If you're afraid of the parent, they're probably taking it too far into the realms of *actual* traumatizing abuse.


----------



## tobi! (May 8, 2016)

My mother used to whip me on my hands with a ruler or a metal rod but then child services were called and she stopped physically but mental torture still persisted. My mother came from an Asian household and was continually beaten so she did it to my sister and I. 

I grew up being socially awkward because my mom would destroy my self confidence. If I spilled milk, she would call me a loser repeatedly. If I dressed wrong, she'd threaten to put my dog down.

Now that I am older and I talk back, she has somewhat stopped. What hurts more is that she acts like it never happened.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> i'm sorry but isn't child abuse illegal in the us



so is meth but people do it anyway


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2016)

not now, but i used to when i was a kid. nearly everyone i know has been hit as a kid at some point. whether they barely got hit at all or on a daily basis, their parents stopped at a certain age, including mine


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2016)

It's illegal over here, thankfully. I never got it. I may have gotten a bit of a smack on the shoulder or something, but I was never hit in that sense.


----------



## Albuns (May 8, 2016)

Getting hit only taught me to fear one of my parents, and eventually growing up to hate them. It wasn't the fact that they had hit me, but rather try to guilt trip me into not doing whatever it was again. 
That's not to say I didn't learn from that experience, it just means I needed a way to circumvent the consequences with my actions.


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

no, i don't think it's ok to physically harm your children and i don't think it's an effective form of discipline. even if it does no physical/psychological harm that's not a good to teach your children not to behave


----------



## wassop (May 8, 2016)

yes , they eventually stopped


----------



## vel (May 8, 2016)

Yup, as a kid I did. Now I don't, but it certainly scared me as a kid.


----------



## debinoresu (May 8, 2016)

i usually got a belt but the wooden spoon was the worst honestly


----------



## boujee (May 8, 2016)

I didn't get one or two smacks, I got a ass whooping. 

My mom hitted me with anything close to her.
Stick, belt, extension cord, doll, etc.


----------



## Aloha (May 8, 2016)

Have I gotten hit for getting in trouble,no.I don't get in trouble.Have I gotten hit for no reason and physically abused many times by my dad,yes.


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

My parents had a crazy thick leather belt for when I acted up, but I had a horrible temper as a child and would throw really bad temper tantrums, scream, throw my toys at the walls, etc xD 

I don't think a leather belt is the right way to go about it, but spanking a young child (not forcefully, of course, just enough to get the point across) is a good way to teach kids that there are consequences for their actions, and that they _do_ need to respect the authoritative figures in their lives. I don't agree with forcefully hitting kids, but a spanking can be a good lesson for kids that choose not to control themselves.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> but a spanking can be a good lesson for kids that choose not to control themselves.



I wouldn't say that. It's pretty much only gonna teach to be afraid of doing something wrong and become perfectionists (in the bad way...)

Unless they happen to be little masochists enjoying it which I highly doubt, these things are never a good idea to do. If people have really bad communication, get help. Also parents who are like hat shouldn't really have kids in the first way just to take out their anger on. 

Yes you need to teach them certain things, but not this way. They are probably gonna expect to get hit for slightest mistake and never learn from it anyways and be quite socially behind.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> I wouldn't say that. It's pretty much only gonna teach to be afraid of doing something wrong and become perfectionists (in the bad way...)
> 
> Unless they happen to be little masochists enjoying it which I highly doubt, these things are never a good idea to do. If people have really bad communication, get help. Also parents who are like hat shouldn't really have kids in the first way just to take out their anger on.
> 
> Yes you need to teach them certain things, but not this way. They are probably gonna expect to get hit for slightest mistake and never learn from it anyways and be quite socially behind.


It's not like parents spank their children everytime they give them a dirty look lol. Yes, if they do something wrong the parents should give them a few warnings first but if all else fails and the child continues to misbehave and not listen to their warnings, spanking is the only option to get it through their head.


----------



## Tensu (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> .... no.... that's illegal and also really ****ed up.,



What I did to deserve it was probably illegal and also really ****ed up. xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 8, 2016)

I get hit by my grandpa hard... so hard i start crying -_-


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 8, 2016)

as a descendant of ricans, yes, i have gotten hit when in trouble
especially the chancla and belt


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2016)

I got more than just a smack on the butt. I was hit hard over the head many times, pushed against the wall, dragged down the hallway and locked in my bedroom for days. All for things that wasn't even remotely my fault.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 8, 2016)

I got hit a lot as a child with the belt and all of that stuff.  Spankings were existent.
Then I started hitting back and my parents sort of stopped...?  I don't know, it just gradually stopped when I started hitting back when I was 9-ish.

EDIT:  They do other things now, however.  More... effective and harmful.


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> I wouldn't say that. It's pretty much only gonna teach to be afraid of doing something wrong and become perfectionists (in the bad way...)
> 
> Unless they happen to be little masochists enjoying it which I highly doubt, these things are never a good idea to do. If people have really bad communication, get help. Also parents who are like hat shouldn't really have kids in the first way just to take out their anger on.
> 
> Yes you need to teach them certain things, but not this way. They are probably gonna expect to get hit for slightest mistake and never learn from it anyways and be quite socially behind.



Okay, first of all, no one has children just to take their anger out on. Second of all, spanking a kid does not teach them to be afraid of making mistakes, nor does it turn them into perfectionists. 

Good parents that choose to spank their children don't do it every time they get a bad grade in school or every time their room is messy. It should be reserved for when kids do something really bad that they knew they shouldn't have done, like bullying other kids, or trying to hit their parents.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2016)

spanking will most likely scare the kid into not making that mistake again, but it definitely isn't good for the long run. i know some people who have been excessively abused as kids, but they have tight relationships with their parents now. however, there are some incidents that i cant forget nor forgive. my relationship with my parents is a bit shaky because of the abuse, but they definitely never hit me for no reason


----------



## earthquake (May 8, 2016)

ya. my parents are brown lol.
my dad once broke a plastic hanger and a hairbrush hitting me ?


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

No, I just get my stuff taken away.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2016)

I can only remember one time that I was spanked. I was really young, like 3, and my grandparents took me out to dinner. Instead of eating I wanted to play under the table which made them really angry. When we got home they spanked me really hard with a belt. It scared me so much I started crying which only made them more angrier.


----------



## leftTBT (May 8, 2016)

I wasn't usually so bad that I got spanked, but sometimes it happened. @nvll, yeah I was too, Lol. I don't feel sorry for myself either.


----------



## TarzanGirl (May 8, 2016)

I got spanked, sometimes with a wooden spoon.


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> Okay, first of all, no one has children just to take their anger out on. Second of all, spanking a kid does not teach them to be afraid of making mistakes, nor does it turn them into perfectionists.
> 
> Good parents that choose to spank their children don't do it every time they get a bad grade in school or every time their room is messy. It should be reserved for when kids do something really bad that they knew they shouldn't have done, like bullying other kids, or *trying to hit their parents*.



i'm not really trying to say it's necessarily evil or abusive to smack your child but hitting your kid because they either hit you or another kid just seems such a dumb way to discipline a child... as in, slightly hypocritical lol. i think there are much better ways to explain to them what's right and wrong without lifting a finger to them. it's just my opinion though, i know it's a sensitive subject


----------



## Ani (May 8, 2016)

My parent be live it's wrong to hit kids especially little ones because it's not like we know what we are doing.


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm not really trying to say it's necessarily evil or abusive to smack your child but hitting your kid because they either hit you or another kid just seems such a dumb way to discipline a child... as in, slightly hypocritical lol. i think there are much better ways to explain to them what's right and wrong without lifting a finger to them. it's just my opinion though, i know it's a sensitive subject



See, but it's not dumb. It is somewhat hypocritical to say "don't hit people", then do it yourself (although spanking a kid's butt is hardly hitting them), but it shows them how it feels when they hit other people, and there's nothing saying you can't talk things out and tell them why you did it after. Every kid is different, thus _only_ talking things out doesn't work with every kid across the board.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Y'all have some pretty messed up parents


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> Good parents that choose to spank their children



Lole nice oxymoron


----------



## Aniko (May 8, 2016)

All the times, and each time I thought that would do worse next time just to take my revenge. So it didn't work at all.
I was a proud kid and never cried so I just got hit over and over and over until I got old enough to hit back.
It just taught me how to be rebellious and violent in fact, and disrespect authority.


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Lole nice oxymoron



You said on the first page that your grandma, who pretty much raised you, used to spank you when you did something really sh***y, but that you were a brat sometimes, that you didn't care, and that we shouldn't feel bad for you. So you're saying you deserved to be spanked by her for being bratty, but at the same time, she's a bad parent for doing that?

How about you try being consistent, for once, instead of just leaving snarky little comments for the sake of arguing.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> You said on the first page that your grandma, who pretty much raised you, used to spank you when you did something really sh***y, but that you were a brat sometimes, that you didn't care, and that we shouldn't feel bad for you. So you're saying you deserved to be spanked by her for being bratty, but at the same time, she's a bad parent for doing that?
> 
> How about you try being consistent, for once, instead of just leaving snarky little comments for the sake of arguing.



I didn't say I deserved it, I said I didn't care, and that _I_ don't feel sorry for me and that I wouldn't want people doing so _because_ I don't care about it. That's my own personal experience, it doesn't mean I condone hitting kids just 'cause it didn't affect me. It works exactly the same way as putting yourself down but not wanting others to do the same to themselves, it's not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## meowlerrz (May 8, 2016)

Yes I got a couple of smacks. My siblings were the one that got the belt. I don't remember ever being hit with a belt though just a hand.


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> See, but it's not dumb. It is somewhat hypocritical to say "don't hit people", then do it yourself (although spanking a kid's butt is hardly hitting them), but it shows them how it feels when they hit other people, and there's nothing saying you can't talk things out and tell them why you did it after. Every kid is different, thus _only_ talking things out doesn't work with every kid across the board.



i think that logic is kinda dumb though lol. if you're gonna hit your child for hitting someone it just makes logical sense that they think it's acceptable to hit someone else too, afterall someone they respect is doing it, it creates normality (obviously i'm not saying any child who is smacked goes around smacking other people btw, but i think hitting a child to let them know how it feels is wrong). if my child called someone ugly i wouldn't turn around and call my child ugly so they knew how it felt. i dunno, i don't disagree with you entirely, different children need different forms of discipline (although i'd still never hit my children but that's my opinion) however i think your argument is flawed a bit


----------



## dizzy bone (May 8, 2016)

My mom used a wooden rod (for the curtain) to hit our hands, butt, and back of legs.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

TBH my mom not allowing me on the computer taught me the most lessons, that **** left me crying


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> I didn't say I deserved it, I said I didn't care, and that _I_ don't feel sorry for me and that I wouldn't want people doing so _because_ I don't care about it. That's my own personal experience, it doesn't mean I condone hitting kids just 'cause it didn't affect me. It works exactly the same way as putting yourself down but not wanting others to do the same to themselves, it's not a hard concept to grasp.
> 
> How about you stop posting dumb ****.



You probably _did_ deserve it. I mean if your grandma went out of her way to make a point to you physically, you must have done something pretty bad. And from the sound of it, your grandma went about it the right way, using that _only_ when you did something really bad. 

There's a big difference between hitting/ abusing/ intending to cause harm to your child and spanking them. Maybe no one explained that one to you.


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

No offense but some of you here are actually defended abuse and it's disgusting.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> No offense but some of you here are actually defended abuse and it's disgusting.


I don't see anyone here saying "I suppport parents whipping their child with a belt for no reason"


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> You probably _did_ deserve it. I mean if your grandma went out of her way to make a point to you physically, you must have done something pretty bad. And from the sound of it, your grandma went about it the right way, using that _only_ when you did something really bad.
> 
> There's a big difference between hitting/ abusing/ intending to cause harm to your child and spanking them. Maybe no one explained that one to you.



Oh sorry I didn't know you were apparently in touch with my grandma 15 years ago.
While my grandma was like a mother to me one thing she didn't do was tell me exactly how what I did was wrong, so no, she didn't go about it in the right way. It wasn't until later that I went "damn lil me what were you doing".
Also "went out of her way to make a point to you physically" do you realize how... literally terrible that sounds? I've seen people use that defense for beating up their partners and spouses, it's _really_ not a good point at all.

I literally have never used the word "abuse" once, can you read? Spanking is a form of hitting and it is 100% intending to be hurtful, even if it's just a little. There's a reason kids yell and cry when they're spanked, it's 'cause it hurts, and if parents can't see that then they're stupid.


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> You probably _did_ deserve it. I mean if your grandma went out of her way to make a point to you physically, you must have done something pretty bad. And from the sound of it, your grandma went about it the right way, using that _only_ when you did something really bad.
> 
> There's a big difference between hitting/ abusing/ intending to cause harm to your child and spanking them. Maybe no one explained that one to you.



don't belittle someone's own experience. i have friends who were hit and think they are better off for it and i have friends that are damaged and upset by it. how someone else takes their parent/family spanking them is entirely up to them and not you. have an opinion all you like but don't pretend like you know someone's situation please!


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Lol abuse. I guess there's a thin line between hitting to educate and abuse and yes some parents may have gone too far. I was hit by my parents but I never hurt. It was the gentle hits to warn/discipline or something like that. It's very hard to explain in English because there's no word to describe it like in my own language. When I have kids, I would like to discipline them without hitting though. I need to learn how to discipline kids without raising my hand.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

mogyay said:


> don't belittle someone's own experience. i have friends who were hit and think they are better off for it and i have friends that are damaged and upset by it. how someone else takes their parent/family spanking them is entirely up to them and not you. have an opinion all you like but don't pretend like you know someone's situation please!



Thank you like I've always had really tough skin and hardly let things get to me (mentally and physically) but I know people who, if were in the same situation as me, would be ****ing traumatized and probably hate my grandma.

Like just because I wasn't affected doesn't mean it's okay. I also didn't give a damn when some d-bags yelled the f-slur at me, that doesn't mean I deserved it or make it alright.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> No offense but some of you here are actually defended abuse and it's disgusting.


No offense but you are kind of overdramatic sometimes. Someone says something and you point your finger and claim it's racist/attacking trans/support child abuse when it is clearly not lol you should try and see the point in what people are posting instead of misinterpreting them


----------



## radical6 (May 8, 2016)

i got punched when i was 4 for spilling a cup of milk

dad roadraged and beated me up later for it
also got hit with a belt for puking one time


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> No offense but you are kind of overdramatic sometimes. Someone says something and you point your finger and claim it's racist/attacking trans/support child abuse when it is clearly not lol you should try and see the point in what people are posting instead of misinterpreting them



no offence but you need to understand what having an opinion is


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> No offense but you are kind of overdramatic sometimes. Someone says something and you point your finger and claim it's racist/attacking trans/support child abuse when it is clearly not lol you should try and see the point in what people are posting instead of misinterpreting them



No offense but what was the point in replying twice.
No offense but maybe you should try to see things from Crys' point of view, rather than pointing your finger and claiming something definitely isn't racist/transphobic/abusive and claiming having a different view from you is misinterpretation.


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> No offense but you are kind of overdramatic sometimes. Someone says something and you point your finger and claim it's racist/attacking trans/support child abuse when it is clearly not lol you should try and see the point in what people are posting instead of misinterpreting them


sorry I have you on ignore so it took me a little to reply . No child should ever be hit or attacked. It won't teach them right or wrong, only to become more sneaky. Belt, slap, spank it's all bad and it's abuse if you do it over time as your child is defenseless. 2. You should stop replying to my posts because it's annoying.


----------



## Aniko (May 8, 2016)

Yeah saying "going out of her way" is a bit weird. I think she was just mad and expressed it which is not really going out of her way in my opinion, but I don't want to interfere here.

When my father went "out of his way" to try to teach me I was wrong which I didn't quite get at the time. It just gave me the idea that I could also go out of my way and hit him with a broom stick and show him how it really works in that world.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

mogyay said:


> no offence but you need to understand what having an opinion is


Not really an opinion though just pointing fingers


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Oh sorry I didn't know you were apparently in touch with my grandma 15 years ago.
> While my grandma was like a mother to me one thing she didn't do was tell me exactly how what I did was wrong, so no, she didn't go about it in the right way. It wasn't until later that I went "damn lil me what were you doing".
> Also "went out of her way to make a point to you physically" do you realize how... literally terrible that sounds? I've seen people use that defense for beating up their partners and spouses, it's _really_ not a good point at all.
> 
> I literally have never used the word "abuse" once, can you read? Spanking is a form of hitting and it is 100% intending to be hurtful, even if it's just a little. There's a reason kids yell and cry when they're spanked, it's 'cause it hurts, and if parents can't see that then they're stupid.



Actually, you used the word abuse just now. So _literally_, you have. And yes, I can read :] 

Maybe your grandma didn't tell you exactly what you did wrong because she assumed you were smart enough to figure it out. I mean come on. Surely, you knew that whatever you did was something you shouldn't have been doing. Did it really take you years to figure that s**t out, or were you just being rebellious and bratty like MOST OTHER KIDS ARE AT SOME POINT IN THEIR LIVES?


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> sorry I have you on ignore so it took me a little to reply . No child should ever be hit or attacked. It won't teach them right or wrong, only to become more sneaky. Belt, slap, spank it's all bad and it's abuse if you do it over time as your child is defenseless. 2. You should stop replying to my posts because it's annoying.


Oh so you have me on ignore is it because you thought I was attacking trans and said "never speak to me again"?

If you don't think spanking a child to teach them a lesson is effective, that's fine, but don't claim it's child abuse because it's clearly not


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2016)

I hate the idea of spanking so much. It just seems so unnesseasary, and it doesn't do anything but make your child scared. There are better ways to hit them than spanking, like taking away their toys or whatever. Yeah, some kids can take it better than others, but there are also a lot of kids who get traumatized from being hit. My friends were beat regularly by their grandma, and they grew up hating her. And I was only spanked once that I can remember, and it has still stuck with me all these years later. I'm also scared of my dad because I've seen him hit other people before, and I was always scared he would hit me if I did something wrong. I'm still scared of him.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> sorry I have you on ignore so it took me a little to reply . No child should ever be hit or attacked. It won't teach them right or wrong, *only to become more sneaky.* Belt, slap, spank it's all bad and it's abuse if you do it over time as your child is defenseless. 2. You should stop replying to my posts because it's annoying.


OH MY GOD YES I'm so sneaky and I became such a liar I guess it did have an affect on me.



Aniko said:


> Yeah saying "going out of her way" is a bit weird. I think she was just mad and expressed it which is not really going out of her way in my opinion, but I don't want to interfere here.
> 
> When my father went "out of his way" to try to teach me I was wrong which I didn't quite get at the time. It just gave me the idea that I could also go out of my way and hit him with a broom stick and shows him how it really works in that world.



Don't worry you're exactly right, like nothing was in her way or stopping her, how was she going out of her way?


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> Oh so you have me on ignore is it because you thought I was attacking trans and said "never speak to me again"?
> 
> If you don't think spanking a child to teach them a lesson is effective, that's fine, but don't claim it's child abuse because it's clearly not


i have you on ignore because your are obnoxious and annoying as **** lol.


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

This thread will probably be closed soon.

And I do think that if parents hit their kids to discipline them or whatever, an explanation should follow suit. Why were they hit? What did they do wrong? Kids are kids, why expect them to think like an adult?


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> i have you on ignore because your are obnoxious and annoying as **** lol.


Yea cause replying to your posts is so obnoxious and annoying ohhh I can't take it anymore my god make him stop


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> Actually, you used the word abuse just now. So _literally_, you have. And yes, I can read :]
> 
> Maybe your grandma didn't tell you exactly what you did wrong because she assumed you were smart enough to figure it out. I mean come on. Surely, you knew that whatever you did was something you shouldn't have been doing. Did it really take you years to figure that s**t out, or were you just being rebellious and bratty like MOST OTHER KIDS ARE AT SOME POINT IN THEIR LIVES?



how are small children expected to 'figure it out' when they're being smacked??? that's ridiculous


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> Actually, you used the word abuse just now. So _literally_, you have. And yes, I can read :]
> 
> Maybe your grandma didn't tell you exactly what you did wrong because she assumed you were smart enough to figure it out. I mean come on. Surely, you knew that whatever you did was something you shouldn't have been doing. Did it really take you years to figure that s**t out, or were you just being rebellious and bratty like MOST OTHER KIDS ARE AT SOME POINT IN THEIR LIVES?



Why do you keep acting like you know my grandma and her intentions as well as tiny little me? Like no offense but it's really weird.

When you're 5 or 6 you don't always know what you're doing is wrong, especially when you're mimicking your older brother and your two older cousins, and not having any other parental figure to explain it to you. And no, I wasn't rebellious until my teenage years thanks.

Not that I have to tell you any details about my life but your creepy intrusive _wrong_ assumptions are very off-putting like why are you yelling at me about _my_ situation that happened 14-15 years ago, who the **** are you.


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

mogyay said:


> how are small children expected to 'figure it out' when they're being smacked??? that's ridiculous



Allow me to rephrase. Kids past the age of 6 or 7 know when they're doing something their parents have told them not to do. Kids are much smarter than you people are giving them credit for. Or maybe they aren't because people like you baby them too much. I'm not condoning spanking 2 or 3 year olds that hardly have the means to communicate with others and understand what they're told. I'm talking about kids, not toddlers or babies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Why do you keep acting like you know my grandma and her intentions as well as tiny little me? Like no offense but it's really weird.
> 
> When you're 5 or 6 you don't always know what you're doing is wrong, especially when you're mimicking your older brother and your two older cousins, and not having any other parental figure to explain it to you. And no, I wasn't rebellious until my teenage years thanks.
> 
> Not that I have to tell you any details about my life but your creepy intrusive _wrong_ assumptions are very off-putting like why are you yelling at me about _my_ situation that happened 14-15 years ago, who the **** are you.



Okay, DUH I don't know your grandma. But I don't have to know every little detail about your life to have an idea of why she might have spanked you as a child, or why parents in general might spank their children. Jesus.

And what's up with the whole "no offense, but..." comment? Could you be any more passive aggressive?


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> Allow me to rephrase. Kids past the age of 6 or 7 know when they're doing something their parents have told them not to do. Kids are much smarter than you people are giving them credit for. Or maybe they aren't because people like you baby them too much. I'm not condoning spanking 2 or 3 year olds that hardly have the means to communicate with others and understand what they're told. I'm talking about kids, not toddlers or babies.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Please tell me you aren't claiming that being against spanking kids is "babying" them

"But I don't have to know every little detail about your life to have an idea of why she might have spanked you as a child"
No, but you do have to know my grandma as well as what child-me was like.

And I said no offense because I literally wasn't meaning to offend with that comment. Maybe people disagreeing with you and questioning your actions isn't necessarily them attacking you, what a thought.


----------



## Aniko (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> Allow me to rephrase. Kids past the age of 6 or 7 know when they're doing something their parents have told them not to do. Kids are much smarter than you people are giving them credit for. Or maybe they aren't because people like you baby them too much. I'm not condoning spanking 2 or 3 year olds that hardly have the means to communicate with others and understand what they're told. I'm talking about kids, not toddlers or babies.



What if the parents didn't tell them not to repaint the house? And the little kid thought it would be a really good idea to put more colors and drawings to that sinister house? And then got beaten while he thought it would please them to have a more colorful house? What kind of message are we sending then? 
To me it just teach me it was right to hit and yell at people when they get in my way and not doing what I wanted.
People who hit me as a child never earned my respect. Luckily I was also raised by smarter people.


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

Nox said:


> Yea cause replying to your posts is so obnoxious and annoying ohhh I can't take it anymore my god make him stop


why are you so arrogant? you should just shut up lmfao


----------



## Ichigo. (May 8, 2016)

as an Asian immigrant ya I was spanked countless times as a kid. not with a belt but with a ruler to the back of the knees in addition to the ol' fashion hands. i remember it always being my mom too. also, my mom stopped spanking me after I reached like 6 so I think that's something important to consider too. anyway I think spanking is fine if explaining alone doesn't work. some kids are just little........ I definitely wouldn't use wooden tools for it though lmao.


----------



## Miii (May 8, 2016)

No, being against spanking kids does not qualify as babying them. But spanking a kid on the butt isn't a sick act of child abuse like people are claiming, either. You can definitely take it to far, like you can with any form of discipline, but that's not what I'm condoning here. A pat on the butt won't traumatize your child or cause them to be terrified of you.

And _you_ said your grandma spanked you only when you did something really sh***y. You really acted up. She spanked you. Not that hard to piece together without knowing you or your grandma personally.


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> And _you_ said your grandma spanked you only when you did something really sh***y. You really acted up. She spanked you. Not that hard to piece together without knowing you or your grandma personally.



What is the whole point of this argument? That was in their past. They already know now why she did that or whatever and does it really matter if they were clueless when they were a kid? Give it a rest.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

A pat and a spank are two different things. Spanking ****ing hurts.



Miii said:


> You really acted up.


When did I mention acting up? I said I did some ****ty things. I didn't say I knew they were ****ty or that they were in an act of rebellion.

Anyways once again can you stop acting like you know literally anything about me? Thanks <3


----------



## Aniko (May 9, 2016)

Spanking is useless...unless the kid stopped breathing or is in shock or something like that. It mostly just relieve the parent.  There are better way to raise kids.


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2016)

When I was younger I used to get spanked. Now, obviously I don't. xp


----------



## Miii (May 9, 2016)

Aniko said:


> What if the parents didn't tell them not to repaint the house? And the little kid thought it would be a really good idea to put more colors and drawings to that sinister house? And then got beaten while he thought it would please them to have a more colorful house? What kind of message are we sending then?
> To me it just teach me it was right to hit and yell at people when they get in my way and not doing what I wanted.
> People who hit me as a child never earned my respect. Luckily I was also raised by smarter people.



I'm not saying beat your children if they draw on the walls or do something else bad!!! I drew on walls as a kid, and in books. It's something plenty of kids do. And in that case, I'd say have a talk with them and explain that coloring/ painting should be done on paper, not the walls of the house, and only spank them if they straight up refuse to listen to you.


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2016)

Crys said:


> why are you so arrogant? you should just shut up lmfao



Good one lol you're destroying me...

not


----------



## Aniko (May 9, 2016)

Miii said:


> I'm not saying beat your children if they draw on the walls or do something else bad!!! I drew on walls as a kid, and in books. It's something plenty of kids do. And in that case, I'd say have a talk with them and explain that coloring/ painting should be done on paper, not the walls of the house, and only spank them if they straight up refuse to listen to you.



A kid may not understand why it's okay for a parent to paint the house and not for them, why should they just paint on paper while the parent is allowed to paint on the walls. If they refuse to listen to you, it may be cause they think you are the one who is wrong and just don't get it. Or they want to draw your attention. Or really piss you off because they hate you for something. Or else, like just expressing their frustration, by curiosity, because it's fun ect. Talking won't always work because then, often it's just the parent expressing HIS opinion and wanting to do things HIS way, slapping them will just teach them not to get caught the next time. (if not worse) I think there are ways to teach them discipline without slapping and punishment, for me punishment didn't work either because I already thought that my life sucked so taking back my things didn't mean anything, locking me in my room what like the paradise to me, ignoring me was even better. However taking part in positive actions and being treated as an equal did work.
Perhaps some ppl here just got spanked for playing with knives and matches but I think a lot of us got spanked for no good reason, like dropping things on the floor, breaking stuff by accident, not eating our veggies, misplacing things, splashing water while taking a bath, talking late at night, peeing in our bed, being sick in the car, coloring the faces of our younger siblings, eating lipsticks, playing with make-up, hiding food in our bed, cutting the hair of the little neighbor, throwing things on the wall, screaming, using rude words on our parents because we can't endure them anymore (after they hit us for all other things)


----------



## ams (May 9, 2016)

Haha I definitely got spanked when I was a little kid. Honestly no judgement towards my parents. They didn't do it out of anger and they never hurt me so I don't feel they did anything wrong. Also it was the 90s so they couldn't just take away my iPad.


----------



## Aniko (May 9, 2016)

You know all of this reminds me a story. I used to babysit two little devils nobody wanted to babysit. One day when I arrived to the house, the mom was still doing the dishes and the older boy wanted to help her, but she was stressed out because late and not ready and the kid was just getting in her way, so she slapped his hands and told him (yelled) she was not disabled and that he should just go play elsewhere. The kid who had a big smile until then and thought he was doing a good thing, got very sad first, then frustrated, went to his room slamming the door which made the mom even more irritated. That kid after, just vented his frustration on me, refusing to brush his teeth, to go to bed and managed to get out of his room when his mom got back late at night, because he really wanted to see her, just to got slapped and spanked again and they were still both yelling went I left for home. Second part of the story, that kid had a younger brother who was totally evil, he tried to push me in the staircase while I was holding the laundry basket, tried to cut my fingers with meat scissors while I was helping the older with his homework, threw his ice cream cone on the mom new boyfriend's shirt and when he told him nicely to be careful the little kid who was 4-5 yo at that time replied "next time I will shove it right into your ass" .....then he put lipstick on and high heels and mimicked his mother in an unflattering way. That kid was really strange. It's just some time later that they discovered that he was sexually abused by someone closed to the family.
So my point is... in that story (and probably many others), the problem was not the kids. They just reacted like kids do, sometimes not able to deal with their emotions or situations and then they got hit and punished for that.


----------



## Skyfall (May 9, 2016)

I got beaten all the time.  Having said that i was sort of a bratty kid and I have a good relationship with my mom.  I dont hit my son.  Well, ok, like once - a big swat to the butt, one time.  It was when he ran away from me right into the street with cars coming and going.  He let go of my hand and squirmed away, i had no idea he could be so strong for a 2 year old.  But he didnt really seem to notice, i think he didnt realize what was going on.  But thats the last time he ran into traffic.


----------



## Serk102 (May 9, 2016)

I was regularly beaten with a pair of jumper cables.


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

what is going on in this thread omg

but @ everyone who did get hit: i'm so sorry that happened to u and i hope you're okay ;W;


----------



## Jared:3 (May 9, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> what is going on in this thread omg
> 
> but @ everyone who did get hit: i'm so sorry that happened to u and i hope you're okay ;W;


Ikr I didn't think people would fight over human rights LOL


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

Whether it's hitting children when they are 'really bad' or for silly reasons it shouldn't be done, I thought that was common knowledge. (Anybody that hits a child, specially frequently, isn't just a bad parent but a terrible person too).

not mentioning my experience but anyway I really dislike this thread lmao why is getting hit as a child a conversation here??


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

this thread is a mess why hasn't it been taken down


----------

